
Another Hacked Florida City Pays a Ransom, This Time for $460k - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/27/us/lake-city-florida-ransom-cyberattack.html
======
ohiovr
Wiki says the town population is 12k
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_City,_Florida](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_City,_Florida)

